# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit (Warlock) Have more than one enslaved demon at a time

## jepp5872

Today I was farming Felcloth at Jadefire area in Felwood. I enslaved one of the Hellfire casters. I was killing one of the Jadefire Trickster mobs when it used its mind control, which only lasts a few seconds. I noticed once I was out of the MC, that the spellbar for my enslaved demon was gone, I couldn't control it. It would however still engage whatever I was fighting. I enslaved a new Hellfire caster mob, and to my surprise the other one was still enslaved. I was able to run around for the next few mins with two functional demons. I didn't test it further, but I'm guessing it might even be possible to have even more enslaved demons this way.

----------


## Freefall552

This is interesting. It'd be nice if you could build up your personal army.  :Big Grin:

----------


## advanta

...........

----------


## Deviner

So, any idea how this works?

Tricksters don't have the charm spell when you enslave them, so you have to rely on a non-enslaved one to charm you?

I've let one hit me for ages without it casting on me, so I'm not sure how to do it.

Saw someone from the opposing faction grab about 6 of these in a couple mins without any dramas so it must be doable still.

EDIT: Ok, made it work just once....
I think I'm potentially resisting the charm spell a lot so I took of armor with resistances as a precaution.

I think you'd be better off doing this sub level 60 as you resist a lot at 60.

----------


## Afes

i may try it out

----------

